# Shinobi Magazine August 2006 RELEASED!!! - 50 freaking pages! O_o



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

*Download it right here!*
Badongo
*Link Removed*

_- Personal Interview with Kakashi
- Interview with Team 7
- Check out the Konoha Nightlife with Gai and Lee!
- Oro's Interior Decorating with Kimimaro
- Learn about Chakra Elements!
- Best places to eat in Konoha!
... fanart, fanfics and much much more! ^^_

Sorry about taking so long, but here it is!  I hope you like this issue, especially since it's a lot longer than I thought it would be. XD

Thanks to everyone who made this possible (staff members, up and coming staff members) and to the readers who keep wanting more! =D

- DS

EDIT:  Here are the links to Issues 1 & 2 if you're interested. ^^
June Issue 1
July Issue 2


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2006)

50 pages? O.o I'm gonna have to take some breaks reading that, lol.  Awesome cover.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Hehe, thanks a lot!

I had no idea the issue was going to be this big though.  It was only when I was finalizing the pages and articles, I was like... fuck, I have to go through each of these files and put page numbers on them! XD


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 3, 2006)

50 Pages?  Thats great, it can last me the rest of my summer.


----------



## LieToMe (Aug 3, 2006)

Could you YSI it? Please?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> Could you YSI it? Please?


It has been done. ^^


----------



## Cadet (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh! How interesting. It is it a fan publication?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Cadet said:
			
		

> Oh! How interesting. It is it a fan publication?


Yes it is. ^^


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the YousendIt link i just wanted to post here i had difficulties witht the other dl link befor


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

DS, I must say that I'm really REALLY really satisfied with this issue!
*1000 Gai pose*


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm up to page 20 and loving this magazine  Is there a first issue link anywhere?  I've already gained impressive language, food, and hair care knowledge!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

@ Laura or... aruaL XD

Hurray!  Hope you'll like it! ^^



			
				cathydecker said:
			
		

> I'm up to page 20 and loving this magazine  Is there a first issue link anywhere?  I've already gained impressive language, food, and hair care knowledge!



Here's the link to issue 1: Here

And here's issue 2: Here

I'll PM to you just in case you don't check the thread afterwards.  We're glad you enjoy it lots. ^^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 3, 2006)

i have a question, my picnic art, and molekages art, and like the music section and stuff, will that be in the next issue?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> i have a question, my picnic art, and molekages art, and like the music section and stuff, will that be in the next issue?


As long as you turn it in before deadline. ^^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 3, 2006)

50 pages!!!   I'm still reading it as we speak! And I'm totally loving it so far! Great job everyone!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh man, I have to say, each issue has been better than the last.  Haha, and your staff pic was hi-larious   I loved Ryu in the cage, lol.  All the articles were great! and I loved the layouts you did, DS.  Yosh!  I'm going to have to work harder on that now!  But actually, _right_ now I'm going to go watch One Piece and take a break from Naruto for a bit ^^ It's been a crazy last couple of days.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 3, 2006)

thank you very much for the link  i am so gonna read the whole thing right now XD


----------



## Horu (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice production, as always. I haven't read every single thing but it's obvious there's some truly unique and creative things here. Congrats everybody.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Aug 4, 2006)

that was funny i like it ill get the next on for sho


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Hurray!  People like it! =D


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 4, 2006)

i already turned in the picnic drawing of Sasuke and Orochimaru. What is the deadline for Tayuya's music page and what should I go for, like instrument info, or the hot music today?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> i already turned in the picnic drawing of Sasuke and Orochimaru. What is the deadline for Tayuya's music page and what should I go for, like instrument info, or the hot music today?


Cool.  If you don't mind, lets discuss this on the other Shinobi Magazine thread, but yeah, just go for the hot music.  There's already an instrument piece made by Goomba. ^^

Thanks!


----------



## az0r (Aug 4, 2006)

its awesome nice job to everyone of the staff ^^


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 5, 2006)

YEAH new issue is out!AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 5, 2006)

I've read it up to the Gai special.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 5, 2006)

Op, it's starting to fall down.  Time for a sticky!  Stickystickysticky!

Thanks for reading, everyone!!!! ^^ And thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2006)

Yay, stickied! =D  Thanks Mori! ^^


----------



## Gaara (Aug 5, 2006)

First time reading this. And I have to say, it looks awsome! I'm going to have to follow your work from now on.
Looks amazing! I love it so much


----------



## Emma (Aug 6, 2006)

I enjoyed the last 2 issues and this one made me love it even more 8D Great job on it ^__^;


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

Hehe, I'm glad all of you like it lots. =)

Anyway, I updated the first thread with links to the first two issues. ^^


----------



## Crazy Girl Of Many Names (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow it was great this month I liked the Kakashi interview the best!


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, this was awesome! ^^ I'm looking forward to read the next issue! <3


----------



## Harlita (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome job!!! Great issue!!


God this cracks me up!


HARD GAI!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2006)

^  There will be much more Hard Gai...  



			
				Crazy Girl Of Many Names said:
			
		

> Wow it was great this month I liked the Kakashi interview the best!


YAY!  You know that was the hardest to do, cuz you know... Kakashi's weird like that. XD


----------



## setokaiba12 (Aug 11, 2006)

*darn*

me either.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 16, 2006)

50 Pages, wow. 

And stop spamming, summon123.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 16, 2006)

summon123 said:
			
		

> when will the next one be out the orochimaru eyes were tight


Its a monthly magazine, and please stop spamming


----------



## cg219 (Aug 17, 2006)

None of the links seem to work now. Rapid is comming up with an error and YSI is expired.

P.S. THe file I get is 9kb. That cant be right. Anyone have a mirrior?


----------



## demivil (Aug 19, 2006)

cool, I love it.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like a good read


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 22, 2006)

really good^_^

i just read the whole thing

is there a date set for the next issue?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 23, 2006)

Because no one understands why you have a problem, the mirrors work for most people...maybe there's something on the filesharing sites' FAQ or that would help.


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice! Luv the new Magazine, its great!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool thanks for the link <3
can't wait to read it


----------



## datenshi (Oct 8, 2006)

well i started to dl i wonder what it is like^^


----------



## Kenesa (Oct 12, 2006)

whooo! rock and or roll! WHOOOO!


----------



## Kenesa (Oct 12, 2006)

this is really cool, to tell the truth, nice job mate, this deserves a nice get-wasted-alot night.


----------



## McRiff (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats awsome, congrats to you and the effort it must take. Cheers


----------



## Bresakar (Oct 23, 2006)

When is the next one out? I like your mag. Nice work ^^


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

it turns out the project is put on hold for now because DS is in the hospital


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

oh no for DS


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 13, 2006)

Due to the fact that DS has been in and out of the hospital, we are now without someone who finalizes the mag, colors the images, does articles, and draws, too. He did it all. So, until we have an expert photoshopper on the squad again, we can't finalize any of our mags. Sorry to all the readers and also to all the staff members, but unfortunately, we cannot continue. If there are any adept Photoshop users who would like to help and revive this, PM me.
It's been fun, but sadly, I declare the Shinobi Magazine project closed.


----------



## narke_78 (Nov 17, 2006)

Impressive, that must have taken a ton of work.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow awesome job and initative.

For The Win!


----------



## LCS9492 (Dec 5, 2006)

ummmmmm...what do i open the file w/?


----------



## Hagen (Dec 26, 2006)

I need to read this, now


----------



## montypython (Feb 12, 2007)

Could someone upload it again? The links have expired now.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Mar 24, 2007)

expired! :S


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Apr 1, 2007)

ryubaka u...u.... really closed shinobi magazine?


----------



## Anego (Apr 2, 2007)

Gaara_Maniac said:


> ryubaka u...u.... really closed shinobi magazine?



it's not Ryuubaka who closed it, it's DS (Donkey Show). He's the owner of the project.


To the rest readers who wants to read, I'll provide you the new link..


----------



## Arthy (Apr 10, 2007)

damn, it expired, I wanna read now !!!

PLS re upload


----------



## Anego (Apr 18, 2007)

i hope DonkeyShow doesn't mind I re-upload the file. this will be permanent link.



enjoy ^^


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks dude


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Apr 22, 2007)

Poor shinobi magazine...maybe should we start with other new magazine or what...?


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

wow very nice its sooo cool!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 25, 2007)

nara-dhei said:


> my pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> this is not a promise but there's possibility to revive. Need to wait for DS's word.



DS seems to be eager to do it, just check out his latest art post. he said something about the "next shinobi mag". XD


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome! It sounds really cool! I'm definitely checking it out. It must have taken a while to do something like this.


----------



## Pinkfloyd697 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow that was cool.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

Where and when do you guys have the time to make these things?​


----------



## Bomb Ninja Naruto (Sep 27, 2007)

Very Cool!

But the links say, that it's expired and that the file's not found. I wanna dowload it.


----------



## Anego (Sep 29, 2007)

this is the link:

(refresh if the page looks blank)


----------



## hmmmr4wr (Nov 13, 2007)

is this an online mag or a real mag?????????


----------

